# 2008 BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft - #17 Pick



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Alright Raptors fans, we are running a BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft again. Your team is on the clock now, the previous results are listed below.

Please post a response with the player of your choice to make your vote count and please make sure to vote whether the pick will be traded or not. This thread will be open 24 hours at most and 12 hours at least so that you have enough time to vote.

Have fun :cheers:


Draft Results

1. Chicago Bulls - *Derrick Rose*
2. Miami Heat - *Michael Beasley*
3. Minnesota Timberwolves - *OJ Mayo*
4. Seattle Supersonics - *Jerryd Bayless*
5. Memphis Grizzlies - *Brook Lopez*
6. New York Knicks - *Danilo Gallinari*
7. Los Angeles Clippers - *Eric Gordon* - _Pick will be traded_
8. Milwaukee Bucks - *DJ Augustin* - _Pick will be traded_
9. Charlotte Bobcats - *Kevin Love* - _Pick will be traded_
10. New Jersey Nets - *Darrell Arthur*

11. Indiana Pacers - *Russell Westbrook* 
12. Sacramento Kings - *Joe Alexander *
13. Portland Trailblazers - *Anthony Randolph* - _Pick will be traded_
14. Golden State Warriors - *Donte Greene*
15. Phoenix Suns - *DeAndre Jordan*
16. Philadelphia 76ers - *Marreese Speights* - _Pick will be traded_
17. Toronto Raptors - 
18. Washington Wizards - 
19. Cleveland Cavaliers - 
20. Denver Nuggets -


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Batum


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Must we?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Porn_Player said:


> Must we?


Do what ?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well you guys have been talking about getting a legit SF for a while now. Hard to see how you dont pick CDR at this point, on the other hand you have Roy Hibbert still on the board. That'd be a good pick too


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

croco said:


> Do what ?


Pick Batum as dude above me suggested. 

CDR.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Actually I didn't realise Chase Budinger was still on the board so take him. I am hoping more Miller than Morrison from this kid..


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Porn_Player said:


> Pick Batum as dude above me suggested.
> 
> CDR.


No, it's your free choice of course.


----------



## NCR (Nov 28, 2007)

Brandon Rush


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Budinger. Don't the raps need a good wing?


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i heard our management really liked what Rush & CDR showed.

now i like DR's attitude, and Jim Kelly was saying how he really has an underrated Jumper, and the only question is of Rush;s knee being healthy. Bill Walker was said to be nnot fully recovered from his knee problems so he's a reach @ 17.

i'd go with... CDR.

i really wouldn't be mad with Rush or Batum, both have their issues (injury concern/softness)

if B.Walker had his past athleticism, he'd be my pick. that could be a Balkman level reach tho (balkman is one of my favourite players)


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i think all the raptors have are 'good' wings. if they need anything, they need a _great_ wing. 

in general, i think they just need a great player. which makes the draft complicated for them/us, because you can't find great players at 17 unless you really luck out- and even they probably wouldn't develop for a few years anyway. 

unless the raps have their eye squared on someone who slips through the cracks, i think it's most likely that they deal this one. they can't afford to take a flyer on an unknown quantity, imo.

peace


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

southeasy said:


> if B.Walker had his past athleticism, he'd be my pick. that could be a Balkman level reach tho (balkman is one of my favourite players)


He is in better shape than he ever was after being able to work out since mid March. His knee is a lot stronger because he could build it up more than he ever would have without the surgery. He has worked out for the Raptors already, but I don't think anyone will take him that high because he wasn't able to showcase himself at a hundred percent at K-State. A fully recovered Bill Walker is a tremendous prospect and I'm sure that some team will get a steal.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i concur with that C


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So no interest in Roy?


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i hope Hibbs really impresses in workouts. i also would not feel like killing myself if we took a chance on roy.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Budinger.....


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hibbert!!!!!!!!


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Batum


----------



## george (Aug 8, 2003)

Batum


----------



## junkyarddawgg (Mar 24, 2005)

Batum


----------



## Onions Baby (Mar 12, 2007)

Javale McGee


----------



## NCR (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm changing my vote to Budinger.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm going with JaVale McGee as well. I don't see us staying at number 17th as I think BC will try to move up by packing the pick with TJ Ford. If he doesn't do that, Ford will likely be traded for a wing, leaving the center spot as our main weakness. Bargnani will probably be traded next year as the experiment of playing him at center ultimately fails. At that point the position will open up for Mcgee to earn.


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

Javale McGee


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

so it's down to Batum or McGee?

potential is everything?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Batum 4
Budinger 4
McGee 3
CDR 2
Hibbert 1

so far, six hours to go.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Budinger......replaces an aging Parker.....AP used in a trade....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Budinger barely wins, interesting choice. 

Thanks for participating and don't forget to visit the draft forum for more information on the process.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i wouldn't be that disappointed with chase budinger. he would add a flavour to our team, enough of a new one that he might go some ways to change our culture. i still think that's our biggest weakness as a team, we need a hunger, and while he's way too young to bring that to the table now, he's enough of a different commodity that he might change things somewhat.

sort of opposite to how i felt when we drafted joey graham. i was excited for joey but he seemed like... just another kid thrown onto the pile. a player like chase budinger would bring more of an identity, imo, perhaps even one we're lacking. i would not be disappointed with him.

peace


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Hibbert.

Bulls are going to take Rose - BC should make a play for Marion. 

BC takes a true big man to replace Rasho that can play the bruiser role next to B&B.

Trade for Maggette or Ron Ron or any of the guys you might imagine and we're left with a massive logjam on the wing and no backup to replace Rasho.

That said, I don't think BC's a traditional C kind of guy...

And he likely values athleticism a great deal.

Maybe makes a trade for a guy like Maggette AND drafts a guy like Batum. Suddenly we have one of the most ahthletic wing rotations in the league. Sam can run small ball with Jose/Maggette/Batum/Moon/B&B and he still has Rasho as a fantastic backup C to play slow ball(with an expiring contract). 

Why not take the best prospect in this draft? Do we have a desperate need at any position? Do we have the right kind of culture to develop a foreign freak prospect like Batum? Despite AB's struggles, I still think we do.

We need to get longer and more athletic and we need guys that can make basketball plays finishing, passing, rebounding and defense. i think Batum fits the bill pretty well.

If we're trading TJ for a proven player. Why not go for potential in this draft?

Apparently he looked to assert himself at the pre-draft camp and show off his shooting ability but forced the issue and missed shots today:
http://www.europeanprospects.com/19...ghts-picks-live-from-reebok-eurocamp-treviso/

I think he's one of these guys, like a Gay or Iguodala, that will start ripping it up as their jumpers progress. I like his defensive potential as well.

batum


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

don't really know anything about budinger as player except he's ginger & white.

i would have said Batum too, he participated in euro camp yesterday & today, i liked what i heard, as his biggest weakness (aggressiveness) was said to be not a problem & very stand out'ish on draftexpress.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Chris Douglas Roberts


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

A little too late to have your vote included, but keep discussing


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

You guys are insane picking wings when a big like Hibbert is on the board.

Do you really expect any of them to be any better than Mo Pete? Or Fino? Or Parker? No.

None of the players at 17 can yields us a star wing so why don't we draft the solid big? The wing will have to be through FA or trade.

man I think you guys are dumb. So infatuated with the wings when we have too much already. We need one star wing not another mediocre one.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

The chances of drafting a good big at 17th isn't all that great either.

Personally I'm not banking on getting a good wing with the 17th pick. But if we do get someone like Budinger I'm not going to be too disappointed.


----------



## george (Aug 8, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> You guys are insane picking wings when a big like Hibbert is on the board.
> 
> Do you really expect any of them to be any better than Mo Pete? Or Fino? Or Parker? No.
> 
> ...


And you're so smart, what a shame.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

it's a message board, not the real draft. i'd rather draft on potential at 17 then anything else. the player can take darrick martins spot for all i care. there will be changes.


----------



## Balzac (Jun 29, 2006)

Hibbert sucks. He's got size, but that's about it. He'll give you some shot blocking, a little rebounding, a few points, but little else. Furthermore, he has very little potential. There's a reason why he's fallen to the late 1st round. There's really not a great C prospect in this draft. I think we should draft for potential (Batum), and seek our inside presence through a trade. Let's put it this way: there are better prospects and more NBA-ready players in this draft than Roy Hibbert.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

BC has all the resources in front of him to make the Raps one of the most athletic teams in the league and i really don't think he's going to take a lumbering slow-down center with such an important pick. 

ours is a team that should outscore the opposition with flair and precision. we've got a pick and roll horns system that is in need of dynamic finishers. Bosh and Jose open everything with the pick and roll - we don't need superstars so much as we need guys that can attack that space and finish. 

take a good look at the athletes on Philly. that's what we're up against. if we don't start developing our own freaks, we will quickly fall behind.

it's not that hard to sign a backup C, plus we already have one in Rasho.

Jose/Roko/Delfino
AP/Kapono
Maggette/Batum/Joey
Moon/Bargnani/Hump
Bosh/Rasho

and you've got a couple roster spots still available for some specialized players - say Wagner as a compact dribble-drive combo guard and Patrick O'bryant as a lengthy backup big. 

we're a lot better than we seem. we're pretty deep and can afford to take our time developing our 2008 draftee. inexperienced players can make an impact in our system however, if you can make plays, you can play. 

something tells me batum can make plays when he's given space. and his jumper is going to be just fine when all is said and done. 

most important, again, is the defense and rebounding and finishing potential. i think batum gives you the best package. he's a team player that should fit. and he should make the club a nice chuck of change, adding another european country to our legions of fans.



oh, and did i mention the highlights?


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

Wow, nobody is picking Robin Lopez? He's a bit lower in the ranks, but he really caught the eye of the raps staff, and that's what really counts. 

Vote:
-----
In my mind, I think the most likely to happen is that the raps package the #17 pick with someone to get a very good player (hopefully a former all-star to pair up with Bosh). 

However, if they are unable to come up with a decent deal, I say they pick up Robin Lopez. That gives them security to trade Rasho and his expiring contract. If unavailable, next it would be Brandon Rush, known competitor that has fallen out of rank because of his knee injury. Raps say he's fine and he says he's fine. They passed up on Danny Granger because of this before and took Joey Graham. Look at their career standpoint. And finally, Donte Green (not mentioned anywhere, but this guy is an all around stud). 

In a nutshell:

1. TRADE THE PICK
2. Failing that, draft ROBIN LOPEZ
3. Failing that, draft BRANDON RUSH
4. Failing that, draft DONTE GREENE


----------



## Balzac (Jun 29, 2006)

Donte Greene is also a good pick. He can become a decent player, IMO. But note that he played a lot of minutes as a freshman and didn't shoot that well (41%). His development is tricky, because we only have one season to judge.

I think Rush would be a bad pick. Negligible upside, not really pro ready.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Balzac said:


> Hibbert sucks. *He's got size, but that's about it. He'll give you some shot blocking, a little rebounding, a few points, but little else*. Furthermore, he has very little potential. There's a reason why he's fallen to the late 1st round. There's really not a great C prospect in this draft. I think we should draft for potential (Batum), and seek our inside presence through a trade. Let's put it this way: there are better prospects and more NBA-ready players in this draft than Roy Hibbert.



You expect a carmelo anthony with a 17th pick!?!?!?!?

That is exactly what we need on the raps roster. HE will be a SOLID center. That's as much as we can ask for with a 17th pick.

The bottom line is that BC is not patient enough for potential so even if we draft them they better contribute right away and Smitch sucks at developing young talents.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Budinger opts out

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archi...inger_opts_out_of_draft_returning_to_arizona/



> Arizona forward Chase Budinger has decided to withdraw his name from the NBA Draft and return to school, the Associated Press is reporting.
> 
> "Over the last several weeks I have experienced the NBA draft process, attended several workouts with a variety of NBA clubs and received much positive feedback from those teams," Budinger said in a statement released by the Arizona athletic department. "However, it is my decision to return to the University of Arizona."


That was pointless lol


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Dee-Zy said:


> The bottom line is that BC is not patient enough for potential so even if we draft them they better contribute right away and Smitch sucks at developing young talents.


no, that is not the bottom line. sorry.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> Budinger opts out
> 
> http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archi...inger_opts_out_of_draft_returning_to_arizona/
> 
> ...


i'm not the biggest conspiracy theorist but... i find it hard to believe that chase budinger is choosing to return to arizona in the same week that kevin o'neill is choosing to leave arizona.

it might be simple coincidence or it might not. KO has never been the easiest guy to have around your team, imo. 

peace


----------

